# 8600GT or 8600GTS or 8600GT Fatality



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

In between these g.cards.......which one is best ????

My budget  :  12-15K


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2007)

Buy 8600 GTS , model to watch for XFX, MSI, ASUS n Fatality these all cards u can get in between 12-15k


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

thx anuj..for ur quick reply

My main motive of buying g-card is to have all features of vista enabled on my pc, as with 915gav,i am not getting.

So....should I go for G-card or buy new mobo (Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus)


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2007)

Ur Welcome bajaj, if u just want a g-card with dx 10 then go for XFX 8600 GT, its nice card n u can do mid lvl gaming and u can get it for around 7800-8200


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

thx bro...tell me one more thing

Is Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus....enables all vista features ?? 
If yes....whts d approx price ???


----------



## Who (Jul 10, 2007)

go with 8600 GT , 8600 GT Fatality is just overclock version of 8600 GT so don't waste the extra 3k, also an overclock version 8600 GT perfomence nearly equal to 8600 GTS, so with the 8600 gt


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2007)

Well sry dude, i don't know about Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus.

But But But......

I hope this will help u lot *enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI3NiwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

thx smit...

what is the approx. differnce in price between 8600GT & 8600GTS ??

I will b buying ...from Nehru Place ,delhi...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe, Maybe i think it will enables all vista features


----------



## Who (Jul 10, 2007)

8600GT price is around 8k , while the 8600 gts price is around 15-16 k


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

the best buy would be the overclocked version of msi 8600gt just read abt it on pcworld


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

@smit

I think...price of 8600gts is too high....i inquired frm nehru place last month....it was around 12000 /-

Are u sure, price of 8600GTS is between 15-16k ??

@ ssk_the_gr8

My main motive: To enable all vista features

For this....shuld I go for new mobo or g-card.
Not intersted in gaming......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> @ ssk_the_gr8
> 
> My main motive: To enable all vista features
> 
> ...


to enable all vista features go for ati hd 2400xt( id suggest this as it draws lesser power & runs cooler) or msi 8500 gt they cost aroound 4-5k. but if u want to do a little bit of gaming then go msi (ati)hd 2600xt-512 mb gddr4
or msi(nvidia) 8600gt (overclocked edition)

& plz give ur pc config so that i can suggest if u need a new mobo or g-card


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

config :

Intel 915GAV
Pent 4 3.0ghz
1Gb Transcend @400mhz
Liteon-20x dvd-writer
160 Gb (2*80 SATA)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

if ur mobo has a pcie  x16 slot u can go for these cards otherwise u will have to search for their AGP versions & for vista u will have to add 1gb more to ur ram


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

ya...my mobo have pcie x16 slot.

Presently, I am using Vista Ultimate with the same config but aero feature is not available. For extra features only, I am planning to but new mobo or g-card

If mobo under 12k and supports my current processor, will enables all vista features...then i will go for mobo only........if not....then gcard.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

u have to decide whether u want to go for mobo or not
buyin a mobo or g-card both have its advantages & disadvantages 
i would suggest ati hd 2400xt( id suggest this as it draws lesser power & runs cooler) or msi 8500 gt they cost around 4-5k & 2 k for ram 
that way u will save around 6k.. when do u plan to upgrade ur processor next?
then i will be able to suggest what to upgrade. mobo or g-card.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2007)

@ssk_the_gr8

I am planning to upgrade my processor next month

Suggest the mobo. with quad core & ddr3 support if possible.

My budget for mobo :12-15k


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 10, 2007)

i m having the 8600 GT....i recommend it to u...just awesome GPU !


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ati or nvidia ???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2007)

if u r talkin abt 8600gt its from nvidia

for mobo
id suggest go with ddr2 memoy cuz ddr3 wont become mainstream for 1-2 years & it is very costly now
the mobo will either support ddr 2 or ddr3..the mobo which supports both does not have onboard gfx
msi P35 Neo Combo

if u still want ddr3 support u cud also go with
msi p35 platinum(it only supports ddr3)

if u go with a ddr2 mobo + onboard gfx
ur options are msi G33 Neo,G33 Platinum,G33M
these have onborad gfx & they can run vista

choose whichever suits ur budget

all these mobos support 45 nm core2quads


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 15, 2007)

@ ssk_the_gr8

I think....I first go for G card......after tht....will think abt mobo

Wht is the difference between nvidia 8600 GT & 8600GTS............performance as well as price  wise ???  (I will purchase it from Nehru Place,Delhi )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

8600gt - around 8-9k 
8600gts around 13-14k

go for gt it is good enough


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 11, 2007)

bought 8600GT at 6800 /- from nehru place....


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm one month late , sorry . but wont the 7900GS be the better choice for his budget ? it OC's like hell compared to 8600GTS . .. then again , if u dont want gaming get a 8400GS for 3k its enough . and for the mobo it think xfx 650i ultra shud do very well . .


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*DX10.1 to replace DX10 in Vista SP1 - and is not compatible with DX10 cards!!!**www.neoseeker.com/news/story/6977/





> There is a report that Microsoft is about to cause a major PR disaster by killing DX10 before it is even really born.
> 
> DX10.1 will add:
> 32 bit floating point filtering becomes mandatory (was optional in DX10)
> ...



Source: Tech_Genius  [click on the hyperlink above]


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

And I havent got my PC. I was thinking of buying 8600 but now I will go with any 7 series card. FCK M$. This is pure crazyness. Was DX9.0c not compatible with DX9.0 cards? I think it was.
People who have brought 8800GTX/2900 will commit suicide, there will be chaos all around. Some will even hire hitman against Bill GAtes. 

Pure Madness. IMO Game developers should use OGL.

And at itwares, 7900GS is costlier than 8600GT. Is there any other card which can match 7900 in DX9 performance but is cheaper?
What about 6800? Can it play Half Life, Far Cry and STALKER at good res + all eye candy?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ yep man this is BS... I was hoping to get a 8800gts after the g92 series is launched... but now i ll have to wait for the 9800__ prices to get low..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> And I havent got my PC. I was thinking of buying 8600 but now I will go with any 7 series card. FCK M$. This is pure crazyness. Was DX9.0c not compatible with DX9.0 cards? I think it was.
> People who have brought 8800GTX/2900 will commit suicide, there will be chaos all around. Some will even hire hitman against Bill GAtes.
> 
> Pure Madness. IMO Game developers should use OGL.
> ...



7600gt performs better than 8600gt in dx9 game,which is better than old 6800.Go for 7600gt or 7900gs( Rs 9000),the latter is better than both 8600gt and 8600gts.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 12, 2007)

don't but any 1 ::: follow this .. i m paying the price 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65353


----------



## elator (Aug 12, 2007)

*help me out!!!*

i wanna buy a new gc and was wonderin whether to go for 8600gt or 7600gt....which one is better??iam looking for better performance....

but iam a little confused too....
wat is bottleneck??will these graphic cards bottleneck my sys??
config-p4 3.2 ghz(prescott)
512 mb ddr333(will soon uprgrade to 1gb)
intel 915 gav chipset mb
...............???????????


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

no to both , get a 7900GS . between the two i wud pick 8600 neway . .


----------

